# has anyone seen those soft pull out toddler couches WITHOUT characters on them?



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I want to get my DD one of those little couches that pulls out into a little bed, but the only ones I can find are Dora, Pooh Bear, or Cars, etc....I don't mind characters normally, but I want to do DD's playroom in a baseball theme, and since she doesn't have a bed (co-sleeps), her little couch will be a center piece of the room. Besides, I don't care for any of the characters I've found.








Has anyone found any non-character ones? Just solid colors or patterns? I would really like to get one as DD loves to nap on our couch, but I can't leave her there or she'll fall off. Those little couches seem like the perfect place to put her on for a nap! TIA!


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope I never have. We have a Dora and a Princess one and they are a pain to clean though!

What about a cushion that goes on an outdoor lounge chair? That would be cheap and you could cover it was a sheet.









Sorry I'm no help.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

it doesn't fold out but....
http://www.potterybarnkids.com/produ...ey=cfrntab%7Ck
or this
http://www.creativedesignsforkids.co...product/SS-100
or this
http://www.landofnod.com/family.aspx?c=68&f=83
or these
http://www.yourkidsdirect.com/yourki...MB=6&partner=0
you get the idea. They are all a little pricier than the character ones though. I did a google search for kid's sleeper sofa or kid's futon.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

This isn't a great picture but we got this at TRU but it was about 4 years ago. It was only $30. Sadly, it got lost in one of our many moves.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

We got ours at www.companykids.com. It wasn't cheap (maybe $100 or so) but it is very sturdy and the cover comes off and is machine washable and has held up beautifully! The kids are contstantly abusing it, climbing all over it and it's honestly probably the most used "toy" in the house!

They don't seem to have the exact same one, they have this pink one:

http://www.thecompanystore.com/produ...dept%5Fid=5701

and this denim one:

http://www.thecompanystore.com/produ...dept%5Fid=5701

When we got ours you could choose from several different colord slipcovers all in the same sturdy cotton.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

kmk mama, you just gave me a really good idea! do you think its possible to cover one of the Dora ones? I can sew fairly well and could make a cover with some cute baseball fabric.....
Do the pieces come apart at all to let me cover each piece?


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

we have one that was bought as a gift a few years ago, i thought "what a dumb idea" it stays at my parents house and I don't think there has been a single time that we have gone over there that dd hasn't played with it. She doesn't use it to nap but she looooves it

here are some from target
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0001OQTLO

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B00023TEO8

they are more $$ though than the other character ones


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

There are 3 pieces to those couches. I was going to suggest making a cover, but didn't know if it would be too hard or not. I know it would be too hard for me!


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

We have a blue denim one with two throw pillows that folds out to a little bed. Bought it probably eight years ago when dd1 was little - at a kid furniture store; think it was $179? We still use it, three kids later.

But I think it would be hard to slipcover. All the ones I've ever seen are one piece.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've seen one with just a general (flower) pattern on it, but it was several years old and they don't make it anymore. We ended up going as innocuous as possible with a Winnie the Pooh bed. It was on sale at TRU for $24 last year. Mostly I just wanted one that wasn't screamingly bright and neon, since theoretically a child should be able to snooze there when it's unfolded.


----------

